# Dirt Jumps in Phoenix



## emagall2 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello guys. I just moved into Phoenix from San Diego where the dirt jumping scene is pretty alive. Other than the two bigger bike parks (Desert Trails or Estrella Foothills) I was wondering if there ia any private spots or those that are maintained under the radar? I live in Glendale so I'm looking for spots in the Northern Phoenix area. Dont post the spots here. I understand it needs to be kept on the low, so I dont mind recieving a direct message or email. Let me know. I AM DOWN TO DIG AND HELP MAINTAIN DJ SPOTS ALIVE AND RUNNING SMOOTH.
[email protected]


----------



## Jakespade (Dec 29, 2016)

There's a track on 7th Ave north of the 101. I'm not sure how hairy the off track stuff is, but seems like I heard there was some stuff out there.


----------



## Jakespade (Dec 29, 2016)

And east of Papago Park there is a set that's pretty big. I rode there over 12 years ago and thought the city pulled them down, but the mechanic at LBS said they are still there and being maintained by the locals.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

you could go knock on my neighbors door. he has a little park in his back yard. they are like 10+ feet tall


----------



## bhorocks (Feb 8, 2017)

azimiut said:


> you could go knock on my neighbors door. he has a little park in his back yard. they are like 10+ feet tall
> View attachment 1128748


I drive by that home frequently! can see those dirt jumps in the back yard driving by. Would love to watch them ride it.


----------

